# Your Favourite Picture???



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

I don't know if this has been done here before but I thought it'd be cool if people posted their fave pic of their chi/s  I went through my pics and found it impossible so I'll have another try later :lol:


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Well just look at Ruby! No wonder you couldn't pick a favorite, she is stunning.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I agree with Sachem...All of Ruby's pic's are beautiful...she is so photogenic !


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

For me, it's easy. My favorite pic of Lily is the one in my avatar. It absolutely captures her soul and I fall in love with her a little bit more every time I look at it. 

Edited to say: my favorite is the one in my siggy. Since I really don't use a siggy I sometimes get them confused. :? Plus, what the heck is an avatar anyway???


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

My gosh, if the question were to be which is our favourite pic of Ruby we would be looking at pages and pages of photos. It's impossible for her to not take a brilliant pic every time. :angel1: :love3:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Oops, most importantly, thanks heaps for my new siggy Ruby's Ma. :love1: I guess the pic of Brooke in that is my most recent favourite. & the one I've put of Minx in the avatar is another favourite recent one.

And Rachael I absolutely love that pic of Lily in your avatar too, but I love all her pics - there's just something about her, especially her eyes, she's a beautiful little girl. :love7:


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Here are my favorites:


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Here's my favorite of Taco when he was a puppy. I love all Ruby's pics, she is adorable. And, Rachael, Lily is one of my favorites. Her face is stunning.


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

MYCHIBABY,
That IS a great pic! My Mully always sit atop the other dogs too. I guess they don't like cold (or dirty?) bums


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

I don't have very many pix of Tico yet, but here's one I like...


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

my fav is either this one or this one lol:







(on this one it looks like he has a little friend lol)







(on this one it shows how tiny he actually is)
I have loadsss more but ill restraint myself :lol:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

my favorites

Echo









Luna









Rasta









Sissy









Foxy


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Chico has only been with us for while but this is my favorite picture


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i love chiwi's expression in this pic it matches the shirt perfectly lol!


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

That picture (well more your words)of chiwi is funny  :lol:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

This would have to be one of my favorites....


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I love this one of Bella...my little garden helper !


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

This has to be my favorite of Jasmine -


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

nabi said:


> I love this one of Bella...my little garden helper !


OMG, I've never seen this one! She's passed out cold from too much gardening. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Great pics everyone! That Gizmo pic is priceless! :love5:

The first is my favorite picture of Buster and then Mr. Peepers. :wave:


----------



## Froggirl83 (Jun 25, 2005)

SunnyFLMum said:


> This would have to be one of my favorites....


SunnyFLMum, that picture makes her look like a teddy bear and I want to scoop her up and cuddle.

Here's my fav of Remy, it was easy to pick one because I don't have very many yet. He's eating a piece of food that's almost as big as he is...and it's puppy food!


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

Here is my favorite one of Yoda


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

my favorite pics


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

OMG These are all too cute. I hate pics of me but even so this is one of my favorites because we had not had Auggie very long, he is still a little baby and he was standing up on his cute little toes to give mom a kiss. I love my boy :lol:


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

What cute pics everyone! I so love that one of you and Auggie, Auggies mom! Adorable!!


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

My favourite pictures are the 3 below.


----------



## cobaltgirl (Feb 22, 2005)

I could just about pass out from the adorableness of this thread! 

This is one of my favorite Zoe pics just because her face looks so sweet, and relaxed, just a happy girl.


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh, man, I love all these pics.... they are so cute..... 

Here is my favorite pic of Mia....


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Okay, after sifting through tons and tons of photos of Cooper, I've picked my two favorite photos of him. The first is from the 2nd day I had him ... he was chasing the lens cap and just bouncing all over the patio. 
The second is him yesterday, in the car on his way to the vet's office for his sugery ...


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Louis, your chi's always look like they're smiling. I just love that.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I just cannot stop looking at this thread...so many adorable chi's in one place....love it !!!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Nat - I just saw those fav pics of yours - absolutely great photos!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

I think one of my most recent pics of Minx would have to be a favourite now, along with the one of Brooke and then both of them together.


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

This has to be my fav. pic of Tyson trying to rip the ear of of my cat Teo.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I wish OmaKitty and Cooper would play like that. Cooper loves Oma sooooo much but she doesn't want to have anything to do with him at all. She won't even let him get within a 3-foot radius of her and if he does, she just goes somewhere else and ignores him from her relocation spot.

These are the only photos I have of them within each other's personal space and once Oma realized just WHAT I was taking photos of, she hissed at Cooper (who slept through the whole thing) and went into the bedroom. I guess he snuck up there while she was in her REM cycle.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

OK I picked my 3 most favorite pictures of Gadget. 

1. this is my most favorite because it was taken Christmas morning when I found out he was mine really mine for ever... 









2. this one is another favorite because he looks so sweet sitting there... 









3. I like this one because you can see how much he loves to cuddle up to his mommy.









I have many many more favorites.... With Gadget I can't really pick the very best.... But I have to say the one Christmas morning will always be my most favorite...


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Wow! Look how much lighter Gadget has gotten! I knew he had but you can really see it in those pics.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I love #2 of Gadget, he does look so sweet sitting there!


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Oh how cute he was already on the first picture and so little,how old was he when you got him?  :wave:


----------



## MyOwen (Mar 15, 2005)

oh my.. all the chi babies are so cute..

Here's mine









my fav sleeping position









Owen









Michael


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

I like this picture because she is looking at the camera and it's like you can look into her eyes.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I brought Gadget home at 3 weeks old...


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Awww Michel & Owen I love you guys!
You guys are soooooo beautyful & adorable!!!

Thats probaly how Bentley & Laramy will snuggel up together!

All the others are sooo cute as well!
Great thread!

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

Did I ever have a job trying to pick a few favorites ! :? 

A shot in the backyard 2003










At her favorite park Feb. 2004










Just loved the goofy "smile"










Post Op photo


----------

